# New to ironmag...



## 99transam (Jan 28, 2014)

New to this forum...I'm on a couple other boards... but enjoy making new friends, giving advice, taking in new advice, and finding my place within these boards. Nice to be here fellow bros.
I'm 31 with some knowledge about the game and compete around the states.


----------



## sneedham (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome 99transam,
Welcome and I am sure you will enjoy.....


----------



## brazey (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome


Sent from the bottom of a protein jug.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard


Warrior


----------



## charley (Jan 31, 2014)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------



## blergs. (Jan 31, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## eminemnyc (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flood (Feb 27, 2014)

Good to have another experienced hand here!


----------



## Swole708 (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------

